# FA-37 Talon now Available!



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Fantastic Plastic is proud to announce the release of our much-anticipated FA-37 Talon from the 2005 movie "Stealth."

This 1:72 kit was produced by Anigrand Craftswork exclusively for Fantastic Plastic. It consists of 36 pressure-cast resin pieces, including landing gear and a clear resin cockpit canopy. The kit comes with three different canard styles so you can build either the Talon #1 (Josh Lucas), Talon #2 (Jamie Foxx) or Talon #3 (Jessical Biel) variants. There's also an internal linkage so the forward-swept swing wings move in tandem.

Decals are by Mana Studios and include names and numbers for all three versions.

The FA-37 Talon is being sold exclusively through the Fantastic Plastic Virtual Museum Store for $110.00, plus shipping. Here's the link:

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/gift_shop.htm

Special thanks to Will Babington who served as technical consultant on this project.


----------

